# canon mp 520 ''aufmachen''



## godstyled (9. September 2008)

habe mir einen mp 520 gekauft und wollte fragen wie ich den aufmache, garantie is sowieso keine drauf da von eby und ich würd den gern aufmachen hat hier einer ne lösung (bei start kommt nämlich immer so ein error


----------



## deadeye4656 (10. September 2008)

godstyled am 09.09.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir einen mp 520 gekauft und wollte fragen wie ich den aufmache, garantie is sowieso keine drauf da von eby und ich würd den gern aufmachen hat hier einer ne lösung (bei start kommt nämlich immer so ein error



Lol, hatte gerade einen langen Text geschrieben, wie man eine Digicam aufmacht, weil ich einfach davon ausging dass das ne Kamera ist. Jetzt seh ich erst, dass das ein Drucker ist...
Da hab ich dann doch keine Ahnung von, sorry
Hast du die schon mit dem Hinweis auf den defekt gekauft? Wenn nicht, erstmal reklamieren!

Was für ein Fehler kommt den wenn du einschaltest?


----------



## godstyled (10. September 2008)

irgendein fehler 5010 und das ich den drucker neustarten soll und wenn das nicht funktioniert ins handbuch schauen, da steht nur: stecker raus - warten- stecker rein ansonsten an canon wenden und umtauschen na toll


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2008)

godstyled am 10.09.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendein fehler 5010 und das ich den drucker neustarten soll und wenn das nicht funktioniert ins handbuch schauen, da steht nur: stecker raus - warten- stecker rein ansonsten an canon wenden und umtauschen na toll


so ein fehler hört sich nach was elektronischem an. da würde ein öffnen nix bringen. 

ansonsten musst du halt nur nach schrauben usw. suchen. 


und wegen der fehlermeldund mal canon fragen, was genau dahinterstecken könnte


----------



## godstyled (10. September 2008)

ich will nur schauenj ob kabel lose sind, und das problem ist das ferät hat nur auf der rücksite 4 schrauben die irgendwas bringen aber mir nicht viel weiterhelfen


----------

